# Proud to be Polish



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Biggest individual order I've done to date. Started out with 16 x 24










Then added these -18 " diameter









Then a couple of these - 24" diameter









Had to have a gift for somebody - 24" diameter









Couple like this - 24 x 20"









Finished off with this 24 x24









Totaled 9 in all. Smallest 2 were 18" and the rest all came from 24" wide panels. Thought I had a real job again for a while. They will be divided between "cabin" in Michigan and regular house in FL. Glad he picked them up. Sure would have hated to have to pack em for UPS.

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job John . They all look remarkable . Your pretty much a seasoned pro at this now 

True story . 
One of my best friends ended up being a polish refugee from the early 80's when they came into Canada . Stand up guy too


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done John...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice, John.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Those look great, John.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

What they all said John.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Indeed well done. Always look forward to your posts.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

These look great!

I know you were pushed for time to get these finished and now you are through with them and have them delivered. What Next?


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm guessing you manually spell-checked several times! Great work.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

Gonna tinker with my toy .............. truck a little bit. Going to NC to see grandson end of month. Even if I figure out how to make it, it might be too big and heavy to take. This is gonna be pretty good sized. Early doe season/youth hunt also in two weeks. Got a couple younguns coming out. Priorities.

Have a bunch of cut offs laying around. Could carve up a bunch of text signs and use it up. Bought 40 1x12x48 poplar boards from Menards on sale. Need some ideas for those. Ducks Unlimited took the duck plaques for their banquet and auction in a couple weeks. Got tickets for that in exchange. 

Spent one morning doing a little housekeeping in front of the bench. Lot more to do, but the path is wider.

One thing I discovered. The repeat stuff pays better, but the one-of-a-kind is more fun.

HJ 

If only you didn't need money to live...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Wood Chip said:


> I'm guessing you manually spell-checked several times! Great work.



Thanx Gary,

Believe me, we emailed back and forth, along with a few phone calls, several times to make sure the spellings and addresses were right. Then I checked, and rechecked a couple more times, and sent computer composites for approval. Nothing worse than making something custom with a mistake. Not that it hasn't happened. Unless the text goes on a carved out section, I always do the lettering first. Saves a lot of time if you have to chuck it, I mean make a smaller piece of material for something else.

HJ


----------

